# Guessing I will be in trouble for this



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been reading around a bit, and as a member of many model train forums I have seen advice given from two perspectives. By this I mean when a new person joins a forum, they get (And it is useful) a detailed list of all requirements that they need to buy. Now my thought (Not getting one myself) is what is so bad if someone did want to get the evil "anaconda cheapie". I had a look at a $300 kayak, and while not my thing, could not see anything other than no way of fishing off it, wrong with it. Granted such a kayak may not be as stable or smooth, but if a child is going to buy a kayak its gonna take throwing their 25kg weight around a fair bit to topple it anyway. For many they will not paddle more then 10 metres off the beach anyway, so why make it apparent that their only option is to say, spend $600+ or more commonly $900. I know that spending more would buy them a better boat, that is obvious, but to say that they cannot possibly consider an extremely basic model seems a bit much as it will put them off. When I refer to my membership on the model train forum, I made a mistake in listening to what alot of people told me to buy (Alot of $$$) on the grounds that it would pay itself off in not having to be replaced later. Unfortunately I wish I had gone with the cheaper options, and yeah, maybe replaced later on, but atleast I would have been using them a year sooner.

I am a 100% "newb" kayaker, so I can cast no judgement on the evil "cheapies". But in all honesty, when they are the same material, same thickness, they would be equally (almost) as durable, and I doubt most young fellas want to be 5km offshore anyway, nor in rapids. I have never seen them break (they aren't mounting a 275 verado..), and if you think about it, kids stand on foam boogy boards and the cheap kayaks are 100X as durable as a boogy board.

I just think that alot of people might be getting scared off by the "Do not spend less then ____" concept. I agree with you in that if the person wants to be keen and get into it, and not have to upgrade, then yes by all means go for the better option. All I am suggesting is that maybe for a young bloke/gal who wants to make a start, if all they wanna do is bobble around in a lifejacket with a paddle, why not spend $300? Think of how many more kids can afford that, then a larger sum , and you wouldn't want them to forget about the whole idea and go back to the PS2's now would you :shock:

Probably going to get it for this but just my opinion (however much a newbs may be) but I speak from experience in other aspects of life when I say, I wish I HAD gone for the cheaper option first, to keep things simple and affordable till I could make a start. Not all kids will have parents to pay for it for them, so bare that in mind when recommending a higher quality kayak.

Safety is DEFINETELY a concern, but who here hasn't fallen off their 1k yaks? A good life jacket is more important I think, and how many kids don't want to jump off anyway. For me, I would like to stay warm and dry most of the time.. but kids mostly like falling in/jumping off anyway, and if proper safety precautions are taken, why not.

Thats all for me, and I know I am probably the only one that thinks like this, but I really do regret not starting cheaper in other aspects of what I do. Even if the person does want to continue on with kayaking, atleast they will have got a start much earlier, and had fun. Maybe even let another person use it when they begin.

For me, such a consideration hasn't crossed my mind, as I am getting a small kayak that I am told is of good quality so will be good if I stick with it, but I just think if someone wants a cheap option to begin with, get a cheaper kayak and expect if you want to upgrade, then you will pay again for the new one, but atleast you had a start much earlier.

'Goo *ducks*

Not meaning to start any arguements, just wondered peoples views on this, surely I am not the only one who sees that basic logic 8)


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Definetely, that is what I am doing, a bloke has offered me a good deal, that I can afford on my minimal amount of money.

If it is certain to be replaced, then yes, but if it isn't or the person doesn't care for upgrading, why not. That is all I am saying.

Cheers


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

$1k yak, now that is a cheap yak. $300 yak - that makes me wonder if it is going to float, and if so, for how long.
Mine set me back about $2500 after getting paddle, pfd, seat, etc with it. And it is very tough. If I had gotten a cheaper one I would have broken it by now and have wasted my money. I am not the most careful of people and dont really care about a few surface scratches. So my yak already looks like I have had it for 2 years (not 5 months) - backing into it with the 4x4 didnt help. I think a $300 one would have broke when I did that.

to kit the $300 yak out with fishing mounts etc will cost you even more.

My thought would be to do some more research and find one you really think will do the job for you long term, that way you dont have to buy a new yak in 3 months time when you realise you have wasted your money on your cheap one.

but by no means do you need a $2500 yak to get out to sea or lakes on, a $800-$1000 one will work just as well (OK Scrambler XT for example works fine for fishing and has built in rod holders, and is very inexpensive compared to what I have...Hobie Outback).

It is of course a personal choice though.


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Mate my whole point said those people who have no interest in fishing, nor a big yak might be OK to consider it. For me, $1000 would be completely out of the question, and by my pic, you might guess that I too have a 4wd that I hope never to back into it. It would be more then crazy to rig a $300 with gear, I did state that for kids who won't fish, and want to bobble around, it would be fine.

Hell I think people take things too far, we have a boat that has jigsaw cut wooden seats, that work just as well as the originals for durability and shape. Try posting that on a boat forum and see what happens. Lol

To me, if a young kid can get out on the water, and have some fun (no even the cheap yaks dont come with holes in them??) then it would not be a waste of money. It is more a waste of time to recommend at 12yr old to get a 1500 dollar yak. Thats all.

$1000 is not a cheap amount for anyone, better described as the most affordable yak for the money which is a great thing. If I had to spend $1000, I would not be getting into this, and would be boat fishing ^^

Goo


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Yep, better yaks will do more. I would not buy a $2500 yak, can get a small boat for that and it would be safer (stable with power when needed). I would think twice before taking my big boat 5km offshore. No need to make fun re:washtub. I am not encouraging people to go buy cheap. Buy the best you can afford, as always, don't assume it is your only option. Moderator will likely close this, but it is nothing more then an opinion, and I don't think it is a sacralige to mention it. Gee $300 is probably more then most kids have anyway.

The please tell me bit, is only because they are doubting it themselves. People do like to hear that a cheaper option is available, but "they" do not always have alot of money. i am lucky enough to have a minimal amount more then that, but not by far, and if circumstances were different I would have no option. People aren't being cheap buying only what they can afford. I have had a couple of people on/off forums have a little go at me, saying the pacer is much smaller then what I would need, spend more. I can't, and not everyone can.

Just trying to open up a few doors for people, but obviously don't expect the same setup as an expensive yak.

and anyway, can you think of a 12yr old that can go offshore? 8) :shock:


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

As with any sport, there are expenses involved and the initial outlay for a kayak can be a big expense.
If you find that it's not for you then it either sits around gathering dust or is sold.

A cheepie might give a bad impression of the sport and put you off altogether


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i just got a $250 bcf cheapie for my sons and me to use in my small creek, there is no way i would fish from it as it is too tippy but i use to get plcaes. the boys have fun using to learn yakking....they are starting even younger then i was.....


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Indeed it might, or it might make you want that bigger one, and that remorse would come into it as kraley said. I see people as only being "cheap" when they are buying for someone else, people do not intentionally try to be "cheap" with themselves unless they genuinly have little cash.

I will upgrade at some point I am guessing, but that doesn't mean I would regret having myne. I would likely pass it down to a family member, to make room for that $2500 model, but I can enjoy being on a pacer or other small boat, whereas I have no money for any other, so to me it is worth it 8) 8) 8)


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Astro makes the exact point of what I am saying. If you want it to play around with, why not. I am pretty confident (although I don't know), that when his, or anyone elses, children are playing on such a kayak, they aren't sitting weeping about the possibility of a bigger model  8) :lol:  Its more about getting out and having fun.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

also so consider that a cheap stinky will cost you alot more in the long run.....


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Hahahaha will have to look at that fish haha. What I meant with the small boat, was that a motor is good in currents. Anyone else sees those real experienced fellas (normally retired) that take a tinny out with one little 20 year old 2 stroke on it. My heart skips a beat when I see them. No radio, nothing. Just alot of faith 

8)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

With kayaks i think it is pretty simple. Buy the best yak that you can justify. Any kayak in any price range will get you out on the water. The quality of your experience will of-course vary though. Even in the fresh i would reccomend getting a more expensive yak. Stability and quality aren't the only factors. I personally wouldnt bother getting on the water without a quality yak that tracks well and/or has a rudder. It's just too frustrating having a yak that doesnt want to go straight. The cheap yaks work, and sometimes people simply cannot afford a better kayak, they definitely have a place in yak fishing. I would hate to see someone unable to participate in our sport just because they cant afford a $1000+ kayak.


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

I would not buy a tinny anyway mate 8) I don't understand why people buy a loud tinny if they want a boat, when for a small amount more you can get a reasonable fibreglass with a quiet 4 stroke. Or a dead quiet yak 8)


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Legacy makes a good point. I am not bothering with rudder because I probably wont be out deep anyway, and it is a tiny yak


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

None of my rods exceed 100$ that I know of. I at most have spent around $70 on a reel. I have many nice set ups from abu garcier, etc that are very nice. No need to go overboard spending, especially if you plan on going overboard... 8)

I have fished for as long as I can remember, no need to spend a fortune for me, but people offshore might, not sure. To me a decent drag setting is more important.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I started on an inflatable, multi-use job, its still for sale in the for sale section, then I went to plastic sot, the model many have them on this forum, then to my current model which I am extremely happy with. Soon I will be getting a Stealth as well. It can be said youll save in the long run by getting something in the top end to start with unless like many innactive members ( and others) it sits in the shed and never gets used. Do what ever you feel is right but if your serious about getting into the sport save yourself a lot of trial and error and get something good. If your not sure about it and just want to try get a cheapy.
I think Ive confused myself :?


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh mate, I didn't mean I was looking at that as an option. Just for others maybe. (not a hypocrite :shock: )  But people see what i meant know 

The other day I bought, get this.. for $13 a jarvis walker light rod and reel on sale. It is not as smooth as my abu garciers or my penn, but I bought it to use first time fishing on the yak, and it was ALOT nicer then the $9 plastic rods. Maybe I got lucky.

Cheers


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

I will add my 2 cents here, as I am also a newbie yaker.

While I would not buy my eldest son (8) a $2,000 kayak, i would buy him a $500 one if he wanted to get into the sport. I already know he loves fishing, he comes with me fishing off jetties and on foot around lakes and creeks all the time. Of course, I reckon he just likes a bit a of Dad time too . Plus when we go to Tullebudgera (QLD) in summer, we always take the surf ski's, and he has a blast paddling around the shark net at the caravan park there, with a hand line.

I am not a rich man, in fact I would go as far as to say I am rather poor, in debt up to my eyeballs, have 4 kids, mortgage, and live on a single income (wife is house mum atm). But I do like to enjoy life and splurge on a few gadgets now and then, like I am about to do on a recreational 'toy' for a better word, that I know i am going to love.I have been looking at the Hobies, since the mirage drive first came to Oz years ago, but never bought one cause I was so keen on boat fishing. Now I realise my boat has been sitting in the yard for 1.5years, doing nothing, as we have outgrown its size (4.5mtr Centre Console Quintrex). Its not family friendly (little kids), and to BUY a family boat would set me back way more than I could afford. 
So next best option is to buy a 'personal' watercraft. Kids and missus can have a picnic on the beach or lake edge, and I will fish. Son can use it too. In a year, maybe two, i will probably (if my son likes the hobies) give him mine and I will upgrade.

While I agree with you about kids not needing to spend $1k on a yak, it really comes down to the kid. Heck my daughter (6) wont even swim in the surf, where as my other son (2) loves to body bash already. I can see him in a few years wanting a surfboard which will set me back about $50 for his first one which should last about 6 months, then it'll be a $300+ board, and then a custom board ($600+) a year or two after that one.

So for me anyway, I feel that if my kid is 'into' something, I will go that extra leg to give them a better start at it, yes it may cost me more, and hell i will probably lose money (kids change their minds like undies) but its worth it just to find that one thing they love.

Not criticising your opinion mate, just adding my 2 Cents (or maybe $2).

Beer


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Nah mate no confusion, good point.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

if you can pick up one for a cheap price then i say go for it! i maxed my credit card to get my kingfisher and still paying for it a year later lol (thats a whole nother story but!) also picked up a $200 pacer off a friend of a friend for the kids to paddle around on and for me to use occasionally when i cant be bothered putting the bigger one on the car and its great!!!! Any kayak is better than none!

For my kind of fishing however, i wouldn't spend over $1000 on a kayak, the places T-curve and i go wouldn't be suitable for fibreglass or hobies (apart from them probly being worth more than my car! :shock: ) It just won't happen, i can't justify it.

Good luck on your hunt for yr kayak!!!!! the funs just beginning!


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day mate, I personally think that diving straight in and buying a wackadoo yak with all the trimmings is great if you are going to like it a lot. But how do you know really? Admittedly you will like it more on a good yak, but it's a lot of dough to fork out not knowing if it's your thing. I paid around 600 each for my first ones and I reckon they rock. Value for money-wise they are hard to beat. They hold their re-sale value well and if it is your bag you can sell and upgrade. You could also hold onto them as I have done to use in different areas.
Cheers 
Mike


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Just remember this is a kayak fishing forum, so when someone asks for options most people will suggest one thats more suited to fishing from, rather than a rec paddle off a beach. Like others have said you can fish from a couple of 44gallon drums with fence pailings for a deck if ya like. Its just that like with most things, you get what you pay for generally.

A good example is the canoe/yak I got a few years ago, cost me $350 brand new and I did use it quite a bit to start with but eventually got tired of its limitations and it sat in the shed gathering dust. Obviously my new yak cost a fair bit more and if it wasnt for seeing a prowler in action I might still have the old cannak and it would still be in the shed gathering dust. Getting something that doesnt live up to your expectations can be a quick way of putting you off yak fishing for good.

Im not saying a $300 yak is no good for a kid to have a paddle around on and even a little fishing in calm conditions, hell the little shit should be gratefull they have a yak at all :lol: :lol: But its a bit of a stretch to say a 12yo cant get the most out of a bigger more expencive yak. I fish with a 15yo who has a Prowler 13 and he worked and deserves that yak, sure he could have got a boat for that price[ a crappy boat that is] or even a cheapo yak and blew the rest on sx40's or playstation games, but I can near gaurentee he wouldnt be enjoying it as much as he does on the p13.

Its like comparing apples and oranges, it just doesnt work like that. Rec paddling and yak fishing are two different beasts imo.

You might not be able to see the value in a 2k yak, in the same way I cant see the value in a 10k trailerboat that in no way is safer than that 2k yak in the right hands. I'd go as far as saying a 2k trailer boat could be more dangerous than a good yak[false sense of security], so I think that logic is flawed.

Im sure your right to a certain extent, there will be some who suggest the most expencive brand name just to big note themselves, be it toy trains or kayaks but from what ive seen on this forum if someone suggests a kayak thats outside the stated pricerange, they are actually just trying to give them the benefit of their experiance. My cannak is a good example here again, sure I'd recommend it to someone looking for a splash around on a summers day[close to shore] but for fishing out of Im hesitant to even loan it out to someone, even more so if they plan to come fishing with me and follow my new yak, it can go from uncomfortable to down right dangerous very quickly.

No one can get upset with you for what your saying mate, its just that everyone draws their line in the sand somewhere. And like the saying suggests that line isnt permanent, I cant speak for myself because I consider myself a newb yakker still but there are plenty of people on here that have drawn new lines in the sand over the years. And even I'm old enough to know that if something seems to good to be true, then it probabbly is....not true 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Good piece mate,

And I didn't mean a 12yo couldn't enjoy the better kayaks (I am one of those people who says feed a kid better food so that he can appreciate them when he is older), what I meant was the cost, alot can't afford it.

That said, ebay will generally net a few options in that price range, I prefer the idea of buying a proper one, used, then a cheap one, new.

Was great seeing different opinions

With all that said, and the talk of safety of cheaper big boats, I myself "draw the line" at cheap boats, and would not go near one. I am fanatical on marine safety, which is probably what people on here are like, with kayaks, to put it in perspective.

Cheers


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

S'pose it's like solid axle v ifs. Both sides have valid points, but it's horses for courses
Sure as stated you not going to be up for offshore trips but bays, lakes and estuaries why not
I have just got a Prowler which I am kitting out (only been on it six times thus far) and have been considering this option.

My nephews have taken a keen interest in my new toy and I would love to take them along with me when the conditions suit each respectively (ages 10-14). In fact the 14yo was down Port Hacking with some friends two weeks ago and they had a Kayak. From the descriptions it was one of the $300 specials. So he asked around and found somebody had a hand reel in their boot, got some bread from the lunch sandwiches and nicked off fishing for two hours. Now we can't shut him up and he caught nothing.

They all love fishing, can swim, play sports and are quiet fit. They have used my canoe (the 20+yo Nylex is still going strong) on many occasions for fun and been out on the families stinkboats, they are water wise. In my opinion would they would be more than up to coming out for a days fun. One of these yaks would be idea for day on the bay or up a river. Fitted out with the basics (single rod holder, bait bucket, net, drinking water and safety gear) they can use me as a "mothership" for catch and tackle. 
And to be honest I would probably have an occasional go when I couldn't be bothered throwing the QE2 on the roof racks

These young kids are the future generations of yakkers. They should be nurtured especially in a sport which in reality is in it's infancy.

Cheers
Wayne
ps yes another 4x4 hoon in case you haven't worked it out


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Haha yeah got the 4x4 bit right at the suspension metaphor 8)

Your right about the enjoyment regardless of catching no fish, the atmosphere is a main enjoyment, getting out and exploring.

Goo


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats it .
I've had canoes, surf skis, stinkers and now a yak.
Fished from land, piers and boats.
Caught lots of fish and caught none.
One thing they all had in common was FUN.

ps owned solid axle and ifs, both were fun too


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Haha yep.

Yak will be a first for me, hope the atmosphere is good, can't see why it won't be 

Suspension doesn't bother me, I don't do any crawling or real tough kinda stuff, but I keep some decent silent armours on there anyway.

Im thinking a couple of keen yakkers might jump in here and say AYE --- KAYAKS Goo, but maybe we can convince them that we can't hit the beach with a yak, without a 4x4 8)


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

A yak/4x4 Stockton trip would be good.
The only problem is I am rebuilding a new 4by ATM because I kept breaking the old one. Better you don't crawl. :lol:

Now back on topic - cheap yaks


----------



## scorpion (Dec 14, 2007)

goo 
to a point i agree with you 
spent $1500.00 myself and already want to upgrade (4 months) but that is a different matter as i have no debts no mortgage and a good income

as long as the intended use makes it safe the money they spend is of no importance

my only concern is that in order to save money that $300.00 yak may be used beyond its safety parameters whilst saving fo the upgrade

just my 2 cents worth

scop


----------



## tacmik (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey. Nothing wrong with getting a deal on a yak. Just make shure that it has no cracks or leaks. It's a great way to see if you really want to get into the sport or not. Lets you figure out what you can and cannot do and your limits. You can always sell it later if it doesn't work out or you want to upgrade. I personally bought one for $600. Came with a nice seat, good paddle, rod holders, and hatches and bungies. I've used it at least 3 times a month for the last 8 months with no problems. I have had it a couple miles off shore fishing and just got back from a midnight hoop netting trip for lobster. Again it has been a great investment for me and when I upgrade, I will definatly be looking for a deal on a used on. A lot of times you can get the yak fully rigged by someone that has themselves upgraded or found out the didn't use it enough to keep. Keep paddling and keep a tight line. Mike


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

pavariangoo said:


> Its more about getting out and having fun.





pavariangoo said:


> Anyone else sees those real experienced fellas (normally retired) that take a tinny out with one little 20 year old 2 stroke on it. My heart skips a beat when I see them. No radio, nothing. Just alot of faith


Aren't the old farts entitled to have fun in their tinnies???....don't see it a requirement to own a bloody kayak to enjoy life and have fun :shock:

They have more safety requirements in Qld for boats, than we have in the kayaks, including oars to get home when the old outboard dies, having done it I know from experience.

I think your two quotes above are in conflict with one another [although I endorse the safety implication] :?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

My first yak only cost me $400 and it got me a lot of fish it was a Ventura. It was bought to muck around in the surf then I figured I could fish from it. I now have a Tempo which is my pride and joy. The only reason I upgraded was there was not enough room and I was going out further and longer. I still use the small kayak in the surf (great fun catching waves) and I'm sure my daughter will love to give it a go and come fishing with daddy  Its not the price of the Kayak its how you use it and helps you catch fish but most of all as long as you have fun who cares how much you spend on a kayak.

PS the $400 kayak in my opinion can take a lot more punishment than the tempo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Mate,

I reckon spend what you are willing to spend based on your passion for what you are doing.

If your just looking for something that floats, then a $300 yak will certainly do the job......

If your looking for a well designed fishing yak, with the features/accessories which will make your kayak fishing trips more enjoyable, then it really is worth spending more. You do get what you pay for.

*So in my mind, decide what it is you want to get out of your kayak fishing, and buy accordingly.* 8)


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Dodge, would not think of criticizing anyone for getting out on a tinny. It is much better to go out and enjoy life than to sit around doing nothing. Not sure exactly how those qoutes contradict, but there is no way you need a yak to have fun. Personal preference, most of them go out crabbing, so obviously need alot of room for the pots, so to use a kayak would be crazy, especially lifting a heavy pot back out.

We too have the dreaded ancient 2 stroke, the concept of paddling keeps that boat out of the water, and will see a kayak going in as they are slightly easier to paddle


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have only glanced over this thread so forgive me if I'm repeating what has been said, or am way off the mark!

A cheap $400 yak can be used and enjoyed especially for smaller (safer) waterways, no worries. I'm sure some people on the forum can suggest the better designed budget hulls around as an option.
If you want to paddle for fitness, travel some distance or feel confident when the weather turns or a ferry wash swamps you, then a reputable kayak should be looked for.

I have been looking for a 2nd hand kayak and am amazed at the value they hold. Makes me think I may aswell buy new. If you decided to resell a $1200 kayak you could recoup most of your money. If certain models appeared on this forum in the for sale section, (eg Prowler 13, scupper pro etc) they would get snatched up asap.

I dont know what the 2nd hand budget kayak market is like, I would guess not that great.

I hope this rant was relevant, I'm thinking it was not :? :?

Dave


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Mate your right about the value they hold, it is very true. I have found that, because you might save $50, but it will be marked up a bit, it can be too hard to find a choice between new and used, they are so close. Generally (not for everyone) but the defining factor for me would be the accessories. Accessories tip the deal one way or the other, so I would look out for those.


----------



## anthropomorphic (Sep 27, 2007)

Personally I think the price isn't the first question. The first question should be "where will I be using it and what for" 
Once you've answered that then look around and see what fits your needs and price range.

Any kayak you can get is a tradeoff between price, speed, weight, manouvreability, tracking ability, stability and storage capacity.
If the $300 one fits your needs its the right one.
Cheers,
anthropomorphic


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

anthropomorphic said:


> Personally I think the price isn't the first question. The first question should be "where will I be using it and what for"
> Once you've answered that then look around and see what fits your needs and price range.
> 
> Any kayak you can get is a tradeoff between price, speed, weight, manouvreability, tracking ability, stability and storage capacity.
> ...


well said.......

remember:
buy good...cry once....buy bad (cheap).....cry and cry and cry
and
it's easier to seek forgiveness then ask permisson......

goo you are as keen as and it is refreshing to see, you have been given heaps of advice from those that know.....so please go out and try for yourself

the above post by anthropomorphic really does sum it up......


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

My yak cost zilch had it in the shed and I've enjoyed fishing from it , however now i can't stand it, being a sik i fell cramped and get a sore back to the point a need a stretch every hour. My point is go for what ever you can , get hooked , then start the look for an upgrade. I will probably go for a yak in the 1000 to 1500 range that should suit most situations (hopefully)-My biggest problem with real cheap yaks is the weight capacity ,being a touch over 100kg doesn't leave much scope for gear and of course some huge fish! :lol:


----------

